# Το πρόβλημα είναι η παρανομία (;)



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Από το άρθρο του Φώτη Γεωργελέ (edito, _Athens Voice_, 28/5/2009):

Το βράδυ σε μια εκπομπή η εκπρόσωπος αριστερού κόμματος και ο υποψήφιος ακροδεξιού μαλώνουν. Φταίνε οι μετανάστες, να τους διώξουμε. Ο ρατσισμός δεν θα περάσει, θα τον πολεμήσουμε. Κόμματα απαγγέλλουν το ρεπερτόριό τους σε μια συζήτηση άσχετη. Ο ρατσισμός δεν είναι η αιτία, είναι επακόλουθο. Το πρόβλημα είναι η παρανομία. Κλείνουν τα μάτια στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, την παρανομία, και δημιουργούν το δεύτερο, το ρατσισμό.

Οι πολίτες είναι πιο κυνικοί. Στις συζητήσεις λένε: Πρέπει να κάνουμε υπομονή. Δεν έχουν αγοράσει ακόμα αυτοί που πρέπει όλα τα οικόπεδα στο Μεταξουργείο, στην Αθηνάς, στα Εξάρχεια. Μόλις αγοραστούν, το κέντρο της πόλης θα καθαρίσει. Είναι πιο υποψιασμένοι, αλλά κάνουν κι αυτοί λάθος. Έχει αλλάξει η εποχή. Η παρανομία είναι πιο επικερδής από το real estate. Όσοι ασχολούνται με τα προβλήματα, ξέρουν. Οι επιτροπές κατοίκων του ιστορικού κέντρου, ο ΟΚΑΝΑ, μιλάνε για χρήμα. Ούτε για μετανάστες, ούτε για ρατσισμό. Για χρήμα που δημιουργείται άφθονο, βρόμικο, παράνομο, εγκληματικό, στα γκέτο της πόλης, στις αποκλεισμένες περιοχές, εκεί που δεν λειτουργούν κανόνες οργανωμένης κοινωνίας, εκεί που η πολιτεία υποχωρεί και το κράτος συναλλάσσεται με το οργανωμένο έγκλημα. Ρομπέρτο Σαβιάνο, «Γόμορρα», όπως Αθήνα. Τελωνεία κάπου στη βόρεια Ελλάδα ελεγχόμενα από την κινέζικη μαφία, προϊόντα που πλημμυρίζουν μετά κάθε δρόμο, κάθε πεζοδρόμιο, κάθε πόλης. Κορίτσια από το Λάγκος, ηρωίνη από την Καμπούλ, όπλα, τσιγάρα, προστασία, διακίνηση λαθρομεταναστών. Συμμορίες της νύχτας που συναλλάσσονται με τις ανώνυμες εταιρείες της μέρας.

Συζητάνε για το πρόβλημα του ρατσισμού. Ενώ έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τη σημερινή, επίκαιρη, παγκοσμιοποιημένη αντίθεση: Νομιμότητα και παρανομία. Κόσμος και υπόκοσμος. Η οικονομία της μέρας και η παραοικονομία της νύχτας. Αγορά και βρόμικο, μαύρο χρήμα. Τα γκέτο της παρανομίας, της εκμετάλλευσης και της εξαθλίωσης γεννούν το ρατσισμό. Ο ρατσισμός είναι χρήσιμος για τη δημιουργία ενός ακόμα εμπορίου, του εθνικισμού και της θρησκείας. Οι έμποροι είναι οι ίδιοι με τους εμπόρους του οργανωμένου εγκλήματος. Όπως Γιουγκοσλαβία.

Αυτή η κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη κριθεί. Για όσα υποσχέθηκε και όσα δεν έκανε αυτά τα χρόνια. Αυτό όμως που είναι η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη της, είναι κάτι που έκανε, κάτι υπόγειο, καλυμμένο και ολέθριο. Που εκχώρησε σταδιακά, όλο και περισσότερο, ένα κομμάτι της πολιτικής, κοινωνικής και οικονομικής ζωής στην παρανομία. Που απαξίωσε τους κανόνες, που επέτρεψε να δημιουργηθούν σε εκτεταμένους τομείς της καθημερινής ζωής γκρίζες και μαύρες ζώνες όπου βασιλεύει ο νόμος του ισχυρότερου. Που παραχώρησε το μονοπώλιο της βίας και σε άλλους. Που έκανε την εξαίρεση κανόνα.

Τις προηγούμενες μέρες στη χώρα μας συνέβησαν πολύ σοβαρά γεγονότα. Έγινε η πρώτη οργισμένη, ισλαμική διαδήλωση στους δρόμους της Αθήνας. Με καμένα αυτοκίνητα, σπασμένα μαγαζιά, πέτρες και μολότοφ. Και μετά, ακόμα χειρότερα, η εμπρηστική επίθεση σε τζαμί με 5 τραυματίες. Με δράστες, όπως πάντα, άγνωστους. Οι εφημερίδες της κλειδαρότρυπας και του μίσους εκπέμπουν ήδη τα μηνύματα της καταστροφής, υποδαυλίζοντας το φόβο με «τα σχέδια των μουλάδων». Τα Μέσα Ενημέρωσης αποσιωπούν για ευνόητους λόγους τη φασιστική επίθεση εναντίον ενός ιερού χώρου, τους τραυματίες. Το πολιτικό σύστημα συζητάει για παπαγάλους και βαρβάρους, ανίκανο ακόμα και για το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης.

Την ώρα που η πραγματική ζωή μετατοπίζεται στο σκοτάδι, που ένα αίσθημα φόβου και no future απλώνεται στην πόλη, η δημόσια ζωή, συνηθισμένη τόσα χρόνια να παίζει ατιμώρητα τους ρόλους της χωρίς κίνδυνο, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η εποχή έχει αλλάξει δραματικά. Ότι τα παιχνίδια είναι μεγαλύτερα, οι παίκτες χειρότεροι και το αντίτιμο είναι πια οι ζωές μας και όχι οι θέσεις τους στα κρατικά ταμεία. Φοβάμαι πως αν δεν συμβεί κάποιο θαύμα, η Ελλάδα θα γνωρίσει την πιο σκληρή εκδοχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης, την πιο άγρια.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Και, φυσικά, η έννοια του γκέτο είναι πλέον εντελώς σχετική... Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή είχα νωρίς το απόγευμα (15:00-16:00) δουλειές στη Στουρνάρη και, μετά από καιρό, την περπάτησα πάνω-κάτω πεντέξι φορές (τον τελευταίο καιρό έτυχε και τη διέσχιζα μόνον εποχούμενος)· το κομμάτι από την είσοδο του ΕΜΠ μέχρι την Μπουμπουλίνας (μιλάμε για τη βόρεια πλευρά της Στουρνάρη) είχε συγκεντρωμένους δεκάδες χρήστες και το μάτι μου πήρε τουλάχιστον δέκα λάιβ χρήσεις ηρωίνης — γεγονός που, δοθέντων τόπου και χρόνου, μου προξένησε έντονη κατάπληξη. «_Ρε συ_» σκέφτηκα από την άλλη, «_λες ετούτοι να 'χουν εκτοπιστεί από τα χαμηλά της Καποδιστρίου μέχρι Βάθης (κι απ' τα παράλληλα στη Σολωμού), και γι' αυτό κατέληξαν εδώ_;» — άλλωστε τη σκέψη μου αυτή τη διευκόλυνε ότι πριν από κάνα τριάρι βδομάδες στο τρίγωνο ένθεν της Βάθης (Σολωμού - Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου - Χαλκοκονδύλη - Καματερού) είχα διαπιστώσει μια ύφεση στη παρουσία χρηστών, λες και είχαν εκδιωχθεί ένα πράμα. Τις καθημερινές της τρέχουσας βδομάδας πέρναγα λοιπόν προγραμματισμένα για διάφορες δουλειές από 'κεί, όλες τις εργάσιμες ώρες (πρωί - μεσημέρι - απόγευμα), και παρατήρησα πως τα σμάρια των χρηστών βρίσκονται σε κανονική ανάπτυξη, γίνονται οι κλασικές συναλλαγές κλπ αλλά δεν πήρε το μάτι μου λάιβ χρήση εκείνες τις ώρες (και, φυσικά, καμία σχέση με τον στουρνάρειο παροξυσμό χρήσης). «_Να δεις που τελικά η Στουρνάρη έχει ξεπεράσει και την πλατεία Θεάτρου!_» έκανα μια σκέψη, αλλά δεν μ' έφερε από 'κεί ο δρόμος για να έχω φρέσκα συγκριτικά στοιχεία· ωστόσο, το πόσο πολύ έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση το επιβεβαίωσα πάλι αυτές τις μέρες όταν ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυς χρήσης καταμεσήμερο στον πεζόδρομο της Μασσαλίας (έξω απ' τη Νομική)! Τελοσπάντων, σήμερα ξαναπέρασα διερχόμενος απ' τη Στουρνάρη μεσημεριάτικα, η χρήση πάλι στο φόρτε της, παραδίπλα (απ' την Μπουμπουλίνας έξω απ' το Πλαίσιο μέχρι και τη Ζαΐμη) τίγκα στους τύπους που πουλάγανε παράνομα τσιγάρα (παλιότερα έπρεπε να κατεβεί κανείς Αθηνάς για τέτοια), τα μισά και πλέον καταστήματα κλειστά... η απόλυτη παρακμή. Έχω την αίσθηση πως η Στουρνάρη έχει καταντήσει πλέον ένα απ' τα πιο υποβαθμισμένα σημεία της πόλης...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Ναι - έχω δει συχνά εμπόριο πρέζας λάιβ, την πρώτη φορά μάλιστα νόμιζα ότι με γελούν τα μάτια μου και κάτι άλλο πουλάει ο νεαρός, γιατί τόσο απροκάλυπτα (δείχνουμε, ο πελάτης βλέπει, το συζητάμε κλπ) δεν είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ να γίνεται μέρα μεσημέρι.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2012)

Αυτό που λες, Ζαζ, είναι αρκετό καιρό που συμβαίνει, τουλάχιστον από την αρχή του καλοκαιριού. Είναι αυτοί που πριν είχαν το στέκι τους από την άλλη πλευρά του Πολυτεχνείου, στον πεζόδρομο της Τοσίτσα, δίπλα στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, και πολύ κοντά στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού. Εκεί που ένας από αυτούς έχοντας μάλλον μόλις πάρει τη δόση του, τρέχοντας με το μηχανάκι του στο πεζοδρόμιο (του πεζόδρομου!) τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα την αρχαιολόγο Ηώ Ζερβουδάκη, το 2008. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μαζεύονται στις σχολές, εκμεταλλεύονται το άσυλο. Δεν είχατε δει ποτέ, στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού, τι γινόταν στο παρκάκι πίσω από το Πανεπιστήμιο, προς την Ακαδημίας; Μέρα μεσημέρι, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, χύμα, δεκάδες ανθρώπινα ερείπια, έκαναν ενέσεις στα πιο απίθανα σημεία του σώματός τους, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος "κανονικός" κόσμος πέρναγε στην Ιπποκράτους κοιτώντας από την άλλη μεριά... Τώρα τους έδιωξαν από κει, πήγαν προς τη Νομική.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μαζεύονται στις σχολές, εκμεταλλεύονται το άσυλο.


Το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό, αλλά είπα ας μην το γράψω...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται προφανές, τι να το κρύβουμε; Αν φοβάσαι την συλλογιστική «εκμεταλλεύονται το άσυλο, ας το καταργήσουμε λοιπόν», αυτό θα ήταν σαν να έλεγε κάποιος, ξερωγώ, «οι ΧΑυγίτες εκμεταλλεύονται τον κοινοβουλευτισμό, ας τον καταργήσουμε»...


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Λεπτομέρεια (που δεν ξέρω αν εχει νόημα σήμερα πια): τους χρήστες τους εκδίωξαν από την Τοσίτσα επανειλημμένες έφοδοι «αναρχόμπατσων», σε συντονισμένες επιχειρήσεις, με την επιδοκιμασία (δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να πω και επιβράβευση --υλική) των καταστηματαρχών της Στουρνάρα. Αυτό έγινε φέτος την άνοιξη και οι χρήστες μετακινήθηκαν στη Μάρνη, από Πατησίων και κάτω, μέχρι τη Βάθη. Η Τοσίτσα σήμερα είναι έρημη και καθαρή, κι έτσι εξαφανίστηκε ο λόγος να αιτιάται κανείς την αστυνομία ότι δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα, ενώ το εμπόριο διεξάγεται κυριολεκτικά μπροστά στα μάτια της. (Σας θυμίζω ότι έπειτα από τη βομβιστική απόπειρα εναντίον του υπουργού πολιτισμού Βουλγαράκη μια διμοιρία ειδικών φρουρών και μια *κλούβα *της αστυνομίας (*police detention coach*, όπως έμαθα από εδώ) σταθμεύουν ακριβώς στην είσοδο του υπουργείου, είκοσι μέτρα από το σημείο όπου ξεμπουκάρει η Τοσίτσα στη Μπουμπουλίνας. Η διμοιρία βγάζει σκοπιές επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσεως, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, με καύσωνα ή με παγωνιά, στις γύρω διασταυρώσεις, περιμένοντας επίθεση από «αναρχικούς» με καλάσνικοφ. Οι περίοικοι νόμισαν στην αρχή ότι αυτό θ' αποτελούσε εγγύηση καλύτερης αστυνόμευσης της περιοχής και απογοητεύτηκαν οικτρά: ούτε οι διαρρήξεις ελαττώθηκαν, ούτε οι ληστείες στα μικρομάγαζα της περιοχής, ούτε τα σπασίματα των αυτοκινήτων). Τελικά, πριν από λίγους μήνες ξαναγύρισαν και τα τζάνκια, αυτή τη φορά στη Στουρνάρα, της οποίας τα μαγαζιά κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2012)

Στάνταρ αυτό με τους "αναρχόμπατσους", Εάριον!


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Η αποθέωση του φαλιρισμένου κράτους έχουμε γίνει. Ξέρετε να κυκλοφορούν τίποτα καλές ιδέες για το τι μπορεί να γίνει για τους σούπερ-φαλιρισμένους ναρκομανείς, που να μην απαιτούν (οι ιδέες) προϋπολογισμούς Νορβηγίας;


----------

